# نماذج تقيم المخاطر الخاصة بohsas



## ha21 (27 أبريل 2010)

تحياتي للجميع 
:56:ارجو مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع 
هل يوجد نماذج خاصة بOHSAS 18001 - *OHSAS* 18000 Occupational health and safety لتقيم مخاطر العمل 
و اذاكان هناك نماذج خاصة فماذا يجب تحتوي و ماهو الفرق بينها وبين نماذج تقيم مخاطر العمل الاعتيادية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:18:

مع شكري الجزيل للجميع
راجياً مساعدتي​


----------



## sayed00 (28 أبريل 2010)

اخى الكريم الاوساس لا يلزمك بنموزج معين

انت من تضع اجراءات تقييم المخاطر و معها النموزج و الطريقة التى سوف تقيم على اساسها المخاطر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 أبريل 2010)

أخوتي الأعزاء:
لماذا نحاول دوماً البحث عن نماذج جاهزة
فالأفضل برأيي وضع النماذج من خلال الخبرة في موقع العمل
فلنقم في البداية بوضع نموذج أولي لما نريد ومن ثم نطوره مع الوقت تبعاً لاحتياجاتنا


----------



## ha21 (2 مايو 2010)

شكراً لكم 
و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## زياد مزهر (28 يونيو 2010)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا على الملف


----------



## زياد مزهر (1 يوليو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## زياد مزهر (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*مرسل قائمة للاخ الكريم عن ال18001*

الرجاء ان تكون ذات نفع لك


----------



## agharieb (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------

